
Show HN: Scoop – automated carpooling - jsadow
Our team (all ex-commuters ourselves) at Scoop is really excited to announce Scoop for commuters who head into San Francisco from across the Bay Area every day.<p>Scoop’s mission is to end traffic congestion nationwide by turning single-occupant vehicles into efficient carpools. 80% of Americans drive alone to work everyday, which means 100M people are clogging up highways across long stretches of the country - and for most, public transportation or other alternatives aren&#x27;t viable.<p>Our automated carpool solution enables commuters to schedule and share their commutes, saving time, money, and the environment. We specialize in longer distance (10+ miles) commutes, and we&#x27;re finding a sweet spot with Bay Area employees (by partnering with their employers) who commute on some of the country’s worst routes.
======
jsadow
We'd love to get comments & feedback from HN! Check us out at:

Web: [http://www.takescoop.com](http://www.takescoop.com)

Ask us questions here or at
[http://www.producthunt.com](http://www.producthunt.com)

Download and try us out at [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scoop-flexible-
shared-commut...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scoop-flexible-shared-
commuting/id997978145?ls=1&mt=8) or
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.takescoop....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.takescoop.android.scoopandroid)

PS: Use promo code "HN10" and get $10 extra in Scoop balance after you
register

~~~
zero_by_divide
Are the coupons stackable?

On that page I see: Download & Enter Promo "ProductHunt20" For $20 in Scoop
Balance

~~~
jsadow
You're free to try both ;)

